# What Type of Green Tree Frog is this???



## TommyG (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi All,

We are currently holidaying on the "Sunny" Gold Coast. The other night, my young daughter found this frog and we are assuming it is a Green Tree Frog (sorry, I'm very new to Frogs).

I am just wondering if someone could identify the species of Green Tree Frog that it is.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## woody101 (Jan 6, 2011)

i think its a cascade


----------



## TommyG (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Woody.... just googled the Cascade Tree frog and it certainly looks the same.


----------



## Pike01 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sure its not Litoria fallax.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like an Eastern Sedge Frog as above.


----------



## solar 17 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Litoria fallax, l feel as "pike1" suggested*


----------



## hornet (Jan 7, 2011)

its Litoria fallax


----------



## TommyG (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys and girls for all for your input. I fear we have unleased a beast within my daughter. She loves all animals and now would like a frog.


----------

